# How to Make Your Own Windsocks and Floaters is Up!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Check out the home page for links to the 2 new articles. Considering the spring is approaching fast, I didn't want to wait until February to release them. Special thanks to Jed and Tyler for help on the articles.

Time to Get started!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Yo Chris, thanks for the tips. Wait till Bigblackfoot finds out Jones and I turned 3 doz of his snow shells into floaters. :beer: 
Our only problem is we don't have a trailer to haul them all!!!!! :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Try hauling 300 of bastards......... The Nodak crew is in **** up to our knees!  :lol:


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Nice work on the articles boys....you may have to patent the process. :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Hustad get on that patent it. I need money!!!! :wink:


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

Hey PJ when you and the GF boys head out in the spring I can supply 3 dozen last looks and a trailer to haul all of those floaters. Oh yeah and the girl said I can take her truck as long as we take in the mud.  When are you going to write another column in the DS, that's the only reason I flip through the paper on Tue. and Friday?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Hey PJ and GB! Webfoot Posse... "have trailer will travel" :wink:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Oh dont worry we will be callin you down here to play in the big show. :wink:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

PJ your not smart enough to follow the directions to turn my shells into floaters. :eyeroll: But i do have about 250-300 shells, if we really wanted to do it.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

You guys better have a BIG trailer to haul those pains in the ***. Im selling mine ,you want them.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I'm switching to all real floaters just for convenience factor. The styros work fine but with the amount of moving we do it gets time consuming setting up 300 of them.


----------



## d wiz (Jul 31, 2003)

To the guys who are making their own windsocks, what is the approx. cost per windsock once your are done (before painting)?

Is is worth it to do it that way rather than something like going thru Knutson's and then painting/grommeting from there?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I think sewing is the biggest time factor involved, so it's not a bad idea to seek out alternative bodies. I guess it all comes down to how you value your time, but sewing is the cheapest if you don't take this into account. I'll let gandergrinder give the best quote.

If you're looking for bodies, I know of 3 options off of the top of my head:

1) I believe Knutson's are still $2/each (have to buy 50 for $100 - comes with wooden dowels if that's what you want).

2) You can get them from Jim Jones for about $2/each. (Prairie Wind Decoys).

3) Hoggr forwarded me the contact of a new sewing company in Omaha, NE. They're called Fritz Grove Decoys, and they sell them for $1.71/each if you're buying at least 100. I lost their phone number, but hoggr may have it. I got 400 in yesterday and they look pretty solid.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I may not be smart enough to make them Lyle. But I wasn't dumb enough to leave three doz of those shells in our backyard!!
:beer:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Good point.


----------



## d wiz (Jul 31, 2003)

Thanks for the info Chris.

Hoggr, if you have that number for that sewing company down in NE, could you send it my way.

Thanks.

D


----------

